# How does your cockatiel greet you?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko is so funny in the way he greets people. Sometimes he doesn't even care when I come in the room. Other times he goes crazy when he can so much as hear me a few rooms away.

But my mom is a totally different story. If he's outside of the cage, and she comes in my room, he'll fly over to her, land on her hand, and say "hello!" Every. Single. Time. He only says hello, and he only does it for her.

Does your tiel have a funny or unique way of greeting you?


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

If zippy is in his cage and I walk ito the room , he will start yelling and attach himself to the side of the cage nearest me 

If he is out and I walk into the room he flies to my shoulder at great speed landing with a little thud like he has been pulled there by a magnet:wacko::lol:


----------



## treycie (Aug 12, 2013)

My tatito as soon as he sees me he starts chirpibg away like begging to be let out and as soon as he sees me reach to open the cage he jumps on znd holds tights and comes along with the door then steps up to my face and puffs up his chest and says all the words he knows <3 love it!!!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pikachu will look in my direction and get as close to me as possible chirping softly. Godric will start bobbing his head and squawking at me like shortly after he was born making begging noises usually tripping over every food bowl or obstacle just to get my attention. Lol the rest don't really care if I'm in the room.


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

My sweety reacts in two ways. If she's busy with something, she'll pretty much ignore me. But this is rare. Most of the time, I can hear her when I'm still out on the street. She'll start calling out to me so the entire neighbourhood can hear. Then when I enter the room, she'll cling to her cage, calling to me, running back and forth and trying any way she can to get my attention. Then when I go over, it depends. if she's mad at me for leaving her alone, she'll attack my fingers and hiss at me, followed by cuddles. If she's not mad, she'll go strai for cuddles and kisses, lots of kisses, and clinging to me for a long while, staying as close to me as possible and calling in panick every time I stray too far from the cage.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Door creaks: AAAAHHHH! AAAAAHHHH! AAAAHHHH!
I walk into sight: Stretch, squeaks and kisses


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

With Ziggy, I usually get a kissy noise when I uncover him in the morning, or when I walk in the door from being out. Then the trademark stretch - right wing, shoulders, left wing. Then I open his door and pick him up, and he gives me a little nibble on the lip  Ziggy is not one to demand to be let out, because he's just as comfortable inside the cage as outside. But, I always have his door open when I'm at home.

Tommy's a crazy little bird. As soon as you come in, it's "Hi Chuck" (lmao). Then some wolf whistles, as he wiggles back and forth on the cage bars in front telling you he wants out. If you're still ignoring him at this point, he'll start doing cockatiel squeals. If you're STILL ignoring him, he starts walking across the top of the cage - UPSIDE DOWN. For real. I made a gif of him doing that at some point... I'll try to find it. Then back and forth across the bars... across the top... back and forth... across the top... lol! When you let him out, he always greets you with heart wings and a few wolf whistles, maybe some Andy Griffith and little barking noises. He's a riot.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Solaire usually greets me by singing, Freya usually hurls herself at me, and Gypsy yells at me to sit down so she can climb on my knee. Not always though! Sometimes they don't react at all, sometimes they all get excited.


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

Since I separated my two of my cockatiels (There was fighting. Again. I'm a terrible cockatiel matchmaker.) Biscotti, the female, has started a mad greet routine type thing.

She starts hopping from foot to foot and dashing from side to side on the long perch and chattering loudly, then if i go up to the cage door she starts fiddling with the door lock thingy, which makes me a bit worried she'll someday learn to open it herself :/, and when i eventually open it she scales my body til shes at her spot on my shoulder.

Eve earl:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Sometimes Mav ignores me. Other times (75% of the time) he'll go to the bottom of the cage and either sit in the corner closest to me and stare, or dance around in front of the door. XD The dance is absolutely adorable - he'll hurry forward, then bow his head and hurry backwards. It's cute to watch. 

Now greetings for my dad however are much more enthusiastic. Every single time, he'll first start screaming whenever he hears my dad talking or walking in other part of the house, then when my dad walks in, he'll launch himself at my dad. If Mav is in the cage he crawls all over the bars wanting out. When my dad opens it, Mav jumps on my dad's fingers and walks up his arm, making heart wings the whole time.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Harvey goes to the bottom of his cage and runs back and forth as fast as he can!


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

I get a lot of squawking as soon as I put the key into the front door or even before, they seem to know when I'm coming home.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like Willow is settling very nicely,she a very beautiful cockatiel and very lucky to have such a loving home.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I usually get the flock call wake up and cage door jump in the morning or when she really wants to see me lol. I get the wing stretch when I come to take her back out after she's done eating.


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

I hear Archimedes screeching as soon as I close my car door, and then as soon as he sees me he starts dancing on his perch until I come say hello.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Now greetings for my dad however are much more enthusiastic. Every single time, he'll first start screaming whenever he hears my dad talking or walking in other part of the house, then when my dad walks in, he'll launch himself at my dad. If Mav is in the cage he crawls all over the bars wanting out. When my dad opens it, Mav jumps on my dad's fingers and walks up his arm, making heart wings the whole time.


That's pretty much an exact description of how Jub greets my boyfriend. I'm glad he can be so enthusiastic for someone in this house at least lol.

But for me its just a chirp here or there, basically to acknowledge my existence. He's very tame and will always step up on my finger, but he just isn't enthusiastic at all


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

We get the screeches when the car pulls up too! As soon as we get out of the car, first we hear birdy screams and then dogs chime in. The dogs stop barking as soon as we come in, but Mav yells until I let him out. :lol: 



WhiteCarnation said:


> That's pretty much an exact description of how Jub greets my boyfriend. I'm glad he can be so enthusiastic for someone in this house at least lol.
> 
> But for me its just a chirp here or there, basically to acknowledge my existence. He's very tame and will always step up on my finger, but he just isn't enthusiastic at all


I feel jealous sometimes. XD But at least he's happy. :3


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Lougirl said:


> Door creaks: AAAAHHHH! AAAAAHHHH! AAAAHHHH!
> I walk into sight: Stretch, squeaks and kisses


lol this is Bubu exactly! Maybe a little more agitated though.
With the flock we have a routine. I let them sleep until late, usually 11am. Then they will start making some tentative noises to check if I'm around. At that point I will say "Yeah Yeah Yeah ok, coming", and they explode in yells, whistles, barks depending on the individual preferences... and this goes on while I uncover them, hoover the room and put breakfast on the table, so to speak.
Loads of walking up and down the cages. I open the cages and they just jump out and fly for about 10 minutes... That's time for me to sit with my tea and a millet spray branch, so they all hover around me and I am basically covered in birds for a while. In that situation I might be able to touch the wild ones too. Heaven


----------



## TJSueBee (Mar 19, 2013)

It's fun reading the different greetings. Our TJ starts screeching as soon as the garage door opens. When he sees us - he'll whistle and run from perch to perch in excitement. Then he has snuggle time.


----------



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

When I was young I had a cockatiel who would go upside down on the roof of his cage. I tried to get him to say "G'day, mate" at the same time but it didn't happen.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Our cockatiels start chirping when we get home.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually get cockatiel contact calls. A very loud "CHIRP' comes from either Mindwipe or Redshift, followed by Archie (conure's) squeaky door hinge call. Sometimes Mindwipe will do what I call the 'lemmie out lemmie out' dance, where she paces along the length of the perch by the door until she's let out. When she does that it usually means she's bored to tears and wants something to do.


----------



## mgs5manj (Jun 25, 2013)

My bird quietly peeps.


----------



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

Nod screams. LOUD. Over and over again until I let him out. He's a little spoiled ^_^;


----------



## minifish (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice to read all the different greetings. With Bluey it's noise as soon as garage door opens till he's let out the cage lol, also does the let me out the cage dance, up and down up and down the perch, funny little chap!


----------



## Keeta (Jan 5, 2013)

Loud screams, followed by the upside down, wings out position.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie has a very unique light chirp when she says hello. I have been in the UK for twelve days and my friend has been looking after Birdie. Ann comes in three or four times a day to feed and play with her and she keeps to the same routine as me. When I arrived back last night at 20.30 she kept up her hello chirp for about three minutes, bobbing her head as she does, then climbed onto her bedtime platform at which time, I put her into her own room and boy, was she glad to see me this morning.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco greets me first thing in the morning by trying to get out of her cage! I feel so guilty when I'm in a rush to go somewhere and can't let her out beforehand, but I'd imagine she isn't so desperate to get out when I'm not in sight.

Henry and Honey greet me with blank stares haha, or little peeps. Henry almost always has something to say, too.


----------



## Gingershine12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Chica shrieks happily.
The only sound she can make is shrieking but she has lots of different versions of the same sound (happy shriek, angry shriek, excited shriek, "I'm here" shriek, etc.)


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

Piper cheeps incessantly until I let her out if she can see me. 
If I've been out during the day, when she hears my car alarm boop I can hear her flock calling to let her out. My flatmates say she only does it when I'm about to walk in the door haha, if they don't hear my car boop, they know I'm home because of Piper.

I can't wait until her new cage arrives - her current one is a bit on the small side and I know she gets angsty.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

All these are so cute to read! :blush:



annabelcc said:


> I can't wait until her new cage arrives - her current one is a bit on the small side and I know she gets angsty.


Ooh, what does your new cage look like?


----------



## OwO (11 mo ago)

Chika screams when he hears me coming and when I come into the room he goes CRAZY! He starts chirping our “special chirp”, which his his imitation of my imitation of his chirp. He only does it for me  
He leans toward me when I get close to his cage and raises his foot. That’s basically him saying, “Pick me up NOW!!” And he starts running around his cage like crazy, chirping and chattering to get my attention. When I open the cage door he always trips over something in his hurry to get to the cage door lol.

Then he’d fly to my hand and become a big show off. Singing with heartwings, you know the deal. Then he’ll fly a few laps around the house and land on somebody’s head every now and then.

I love him.


----------

